# Weekly Competition 2014-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2
*2. *F' R2 U R' U F2 U R2 U'
*3. *U R' F2 R F2 U' R'
*4. *U' R' F R' F U R'
*5. *F R' U2 R' U R2 F' R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R2 B R F' R U L2 D R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B L2 U2
*2. *D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 L R' U L' D' B' R2 D L F'
*3. *U B D' F2 D2 R U' F2 D' L D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2
*4. *F D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U' F' R L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2
*5. *L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F U' B2 U' R' U' L D' B D

*4x4x4*
*1. *L R2 F' L2 Rw2 B Fw D2 F Uw Rw' D Rw2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Fw' L B2 Rw Uw2 R' B' Fw' D' U B2 Fw' F' R2 D R2 B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2
*2. *Fw' F' U L B Fw2 U' F2 Uw B' Fw' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 U R' B2 L2 R2 Uw' U R D2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 F Uw2 R' Fw F R2 U2 R
*3. *Fw D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw2 F' U' L' D F2 D U' R2 F' D' Uw2 U B' Fw2 F2 D' F U' L' Rw2 R' Uw' B2 R2 F' Rw Fw L' Rw2 R' D' F' U'
*4. *L2 D' F2 Rw B' R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 U2 F' R B Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 B2 Fw2 F D' U2 L' B2 Uw' B L Rw2 U' F U L2 R' Fw2 Rw2 U R
*5. *R Uw' Rw2 F' D B' D Rw2 Fw F' Rw' R2 Fw' U' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw F U' Fw2 R2 B2 F2 L' Fw F D Uw' R' B2 D' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw' Uw L2 Lw2 B2 D2 Rw F2 Rw R D' Rw Fw' R' Dw' Rw F' U' Fw2 U2 Bw D Dw2 U' L' Dw L' Lw R' Dw' Fw2 L Uw Rw' Uw2 B D' Uw Bw' F U2 Bw2 F' D2 Bw Fw Lw2 B Bw Dw' Fw F Dw' Rw2 U L R' Bw D'
*2. *Bw' Uw Lw' B' Rw Bw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' Fw' F U' Fw2 R Bw F2 Dw2 Rw2 U' Fw' Lw2 F Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw Fw F' U Lw Fw' R' D' U' B' F' U' B2 Bw L2 Lw' Rw' D Lw2 F' D Dw Bw2 Rw Dw' Uw' Fw2 L Uw' L D2
*3. *Uw' U' Lw D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Dw B2 U Rw' D' F' Lw2 Uw Fw' U' Bw2 L2 Lw R D Dw Uw2 U L2 B Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 Bw F' Uw U2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 U Fw' L2 Uw' B2 D2 U' F2 Rw Fw Dw' B' Fw Dw R' Dw Fw' D F' L2
*4. *F2 D2 L' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Rw2 D2 Lw Dw' R2 D' Fw L' Bw' Lw Bw' L2 Rw' Fw F' Dw' Lw2 R' F2 Dw Fw' U' L Lw2 F L' B2 Lw2 B2 D2 Uw' U Rw' D2 Uw' B' U2 B L' Dw B2 F' Lw2 D Uw' U R U2 L Fw2 F2 R2
*5. *Bw Fw2 Dw' R' D Lw2 Rw F2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F' R' D L Lw' Rw2 R D Rw D U2 L Bw' L B F2 Uw F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw' L D Dw Uw' U2 B' D2 B' F2 L Bw2 F2 D' Dw2 F' Uw' B L2 Lw D R F' Rw' Dw' Rw2 R' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 3U 2F' D' 2L' 3U2 3F2 3U' 2U2 U2 2B2 F 2D L U2 3F D' 3U' 2U2 2B' 2F2 2L' 2B2 3U2 F D' 2F' F' 2D2 2B' 3R2 B2 F' R 2B' R' B' 2L' B' 3F 3R 2F 2D U' 3F D2 3R' 2B' 3F F2 3R B' 2F' 2D 2U 3F R2 2B2 2R' U R 2B2 2D B2 2F2 R2 2F 2L R 2U
*2. *2F2 3R' 2F D 2D 3U2 2U2 3F 2F 2L2 F' 2L 2R' 2D 2L' B' 2B2 R2 D' 2D 2F2 L 3R 2F2 2R' B 3F2 D2 2L' 2F2 F2 2D' 3R2 B' 2L2 3R' D L' 2B2 2L2 2D 3U' 2R R2 2D2 3R 2U2 2R' B L' 2R2 D' 2B' 3R' 2F 2R2 B 3U2 2B L2 2L 2R R B 2B' 3F 3U2 2L B U2
*3. *L 2F 2D2 2U2 B2 L 2D F2 2D B' L2 2U' 2L' D 3F 2R 2B 2F2 F' 2D' 3F' 2L' D 2D 3U2 2L' D' 2L2 2R' R' B2 3F D' F 2L2 B 3U' 2U U2 2F' F D2 2U 3F 2D' B' 3F2 F R' F U L 2R 2F 2L' 3F2 L' 2R' 2B 2D2 B' 3F F' U 2F R2 D' 2U' 2F' F
*4. *L 3R' R B2 2B R D 2D L 2U 2B 2R 3U' 3F R' 3F L 2L 2R2 2B 3F2 L' B 3F' 2F 3R' B' 2R2 2D 3R F 2U2 F' R2 U L' 3U 2B 3U 2R 2U2 F2 3R' 2R2 R U B2 U B' 3F2 2D' 2U' F 3U2 2U U' L U 3F' F 2U' B' L2 3U' 3R2 3U2 L2 F2 3R' 2R
*5. *R' 2B2 2L D2 3U' 2U2 U' 2L D 2D2 3F 3R 2F2 2U R' U' 2B 2R2 2F 2U2 2F2 D' 2U U B F 2D2 R F2 2L2 3R' D 2U2 2B' 2L D' B 3F 2F' 2U2 L2 B' L' 3R' 2F U 2F D2 2F' F 2L2 2F D2 U L F2 2U B' L' F' 3U2 B' 3F 2D2 2U' L' U' L' F 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U B' 2B2 3F 2F' U' B' 2L' F 2U2 R2 3U' R B2 F2 2U U 3R2 2R2 U' 2L2 3U F2 3L U2 R' 2U F U 3F2 2D' 3D' R' B' 3U' 3F' F' 3D2 3U' 2B' 3F' 3U U' R F2 3D2 2U 2B 3U B2 F D' 2D' U2 2F2 2D 2L2 2D2 3L' R2 U' F2 2U' 2F 2R' B 2L' 3R2 2D 2U' 3L2 2B F 2D' 3D' 3U U L' 2D2 3F 2D2 2U' 2B D2 2D 3B' 3L' 2U L 3D2 2F 2R' 2B' 3F' F2 2D 3U' U2 3L' 2D
*2. *2D2 3U2 3R2 U2 F L' 2U' U2 3R' 3D' U 3L' 3R2 2R' 3F 3L' 2B 3B' 2F2 R' F 3D2 2U 3B' 3D2 B2 2R 2B 3D' 3F 3D' U 3B2 3U' 2U2 2L U F' 2U F' R D' 2B' 2F2 F' L2 3L2 3B' 3D2 3U' 2U 3R 3U2 3R' D 2D2 3D' 2R U F 3L 2F2 2D2 3D' U' L2 2D 3B 3L' 2F 2D 3U U2 B' 2F2 F' R2 2B' F L' 2B' 2U2 3B 3R2 D 3D2 3L' 3R 3F 2D2 L2 2L 2R' 3B' 2R D' 2B' 3D 3U2 3B
*3. *3L U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' 3L' 2R' 2D 2B' 2L' D2 2D2 3D 3U2 3L2 U2 2B' R B' 2U2 F' 2U2 L' 2L' 2B 3L 3R R B2 3F' F2 L U' 3L 2B 2F L 3R' 2D' 2B2 2F2 2L U2 3R2 3F 2L 3R' 2R' 2U2 3R2 D' 2D' 3U' U2 2F U2 B2 2L2 2R D2 2L' 3R 3D B2 U' 3L B' 2B 3F2 2L2 2U L2 3B' 3L2 3B' F' R2 3D2 L 3R' 2F' F' 2L2 F L' 3U2 3B 2F2 3D B 3F 2R' U2 L' 3R' 3U' 3B 2R
*4. *D 3R2 2U2 F 2D' 2F2 U2 R 2B' R2 B' 3B2 2L' 3R 2R R2 3B' L' 2R2 D2 2R2 3D R' 3B' 3U2 B2 3F2 F U' F' 3L 3R' 3F2 F' 2R' 2D' 2L2 3B 3L U 3R2 2F2 U' L2 B2 3U' 3R D2 2D' 2U B' 3F' 2F2 2D' 3F' 2F2 U 3L2 2D2 2B' 3D B 3F 2F F 2D' 3B F2 L' 2B' D 2U2 B2 L2 3U2 2F' F 3U 2B2 3L' 3U' R' 2U' F2 3R 2R 2F' 2U B2 2F' 2R 3B 3F 3R' 3B' U2 3R' 3D' 3U 3F2
*5. *3L2 2B 3B 3F2 2D' R 2B' 3U' 2U U 2B' L 3L2 3U2 2B 2F2 3U' 2L 3L 2R 2F' D 2D B2 3R' 2R2 3U2 U' 2F D2 B2 2D' 2L' 2D' 3D2 U2 R2 2U' 2R2 2D2 2R2 B F U F' 3L B 3B 2U' R 2F 2L B2 D2 F2 U' 3B2 2F' 2L 3R2 R U' B2 2B 3F U2 L' 2D' 2L' 2R2 2F L 3R2 R 2F 3R' U 3B D' U 2R 2U' L' 2L2 D2 3B 3U' U2 2R 3U 2B' 3R 3F2 R' 2B 3B 3F' D' 3L2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' F'
*2. *U2 F R2 F U2 F' R U2
*3. *F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R B' R B2 F' U2 B2 F'
*2. *L2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R F D' R2 F' L' F D' B2 L'
*3. *D L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' R F' U L2 F' R' B D' L B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' R2 Fw U L' Rw D2 Uw U B' Rw R' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw2 L2 B F2 Uw2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw U' Rw F L Uw B2 Fw F Rw' Fw' Rw2
*2. *Fw' F D Uw2 B L2 D Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 L U' R2 F Uw' U Rw Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw' U' F' L Rw2 U Fw' D' L2 R2 F2 Rw' D B L' D2 F2 U'
*3. *B L' U2 R B' R2 Uw' Rw Fw' D2 Uw L' R' B Rw' B Fw2 D2 F' Uw2 U' B' Fw' F' L2 B Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw L R2 Uw' L R2 Uw2 F R B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Dw Fw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 F Uw2 B2 Rw B' D Dw L F2 Uw' Lw' B2 Rw' Bw D Lw Rw R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 B' F' Dw' Rw' Dw Rw Bw' Dw' U' B Bw2 F U' Bw2 L Lw2 D' U B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Rw F2 Lw' Dw
*2. *Rw' B L' B' Fw' F D2 Dw' L' B2 Fw2 L' U F' Uw' F U2 B Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 R' D2 Dw2 U2 F2 D' Uw R2 Fw F' L' Lw2 B Fw' F' Lw' Rw D Uw2 L2 R' B2 R Uw' F' L D L' F2 Rw' D' Bw' L2 Rw' R' Dw2 Uw
*3. *F' Lw2 Rw F Rw Bw2 Lw' Rw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U2 B' Dw2 Bw D' U2 L' Uw U Rw2 R B2 F' Uw' L' B2 Bw2 F' R' Dw Uw' L' R Fw' F' L' Rw' D2 Rw D2 Lw2 R' D' Lw R2 F' Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3F' 3U2 U2 3F2 F U' 2L2 2R 3F2 D2 2R2 D 2R2 3F2 D 3U' 2U2 U 3R2 2R' 2B' 2L2 3R 3U' 3F2 3U' 2L' R2 D' B2 3R' F' L R2 B' 2B2 3U' B' R 3F2 2R' 2B2 D 2B2 3R' 3F' 3U' B R2 3F' 2L2 3U 3F2 2R2 3U' 2U' 2L 3R R D' U2 2B2 3R2 R' U L2 2R' 3F' D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2L 2R' 3F2 F R2 B F' R2 F' 2U 3B2 2U' 2R U 3B 2F' L 2U2 B2 2F' 3D2 B' 3R2 3F2 R2 F' 3U' 2F' F U L 3R2 2D2 3B' 3L 2U2 3B' 2R U B' R U' 2L 3F 3D2 2L D2 3F2 3U2 L' F 3D' 3B' 3U' R' 2U' F2 2L' 3L2 3D' 2U' R' 3U R2 F 3D2 U F L 2F F2 3D2 3U' 3F' 2L B 3D 3U' 2U2 2R B' 2D 2B 3F 2F' 3R2 2B2 2L2 3R R2 B2 3L2 3F F 3D 2U2 F2 2U2 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 L B F L' B2 L2 R D' B U'
*2. *B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F L' D2 F2 R2 B F2 L R2 D' R'
*3. *D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U L R' B' R' F' D R U' R2
*4. *R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F' D' B2 R2 D2 B' L D' U F2
*5. *B' R2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' U F' D L B2 U L2 F2 R2 B
*6. *L' D' R L2 U L F D2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 U R2
*7. *R2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 F' U' L' R2 U B' F D
*8. *L' U L2 F R' L U L2 B U B2 R F2 R F2 D2 L D2 R' D2
*9. *D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R' D L2 F R' F U R U L'
*10. *R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D' F2 D2 R' D' B' F R' F D2
*11. *D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B U' R' F2 R' D' F R' B D2
*12. *L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D U F2 L2 R B2 U' B F L' B2 L U
*13. *R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' F' R2 U R D B' U2 R2 B'
*14. *B2 R L U2 D L2 F' D R B U2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R U2
*15. *L D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' L2 B' D R' U2 L U' F2 R2
*16. *L D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F L' D R2 B' D U L2 U2 L
*17. *F' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 R' D' B2 R F' R B' F' D' B2
*18. *D2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R D2 B U L2 D' R D2 R D R' U2
*19. *L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L R' D' U2 B' L' B F' U2 B' U
*20. *B2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R U' B' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B' L' U'
*21. *L2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 F2 D B L' B R' D' R'
*22. *F' L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B U R' F2 D2 B' F2 L' B2 U' F2
*23. *U' L2 D U F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 R' B F' R2 D B' F2 L U B'
*24. *U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 U L U' B' L' D B2 R B R2
*25. *F' L' F D2 F' U' L D F U D2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F B2 U2 B R2
*26. *B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D F D L F D U' L U
*27. *R2 F L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' L2 R2 F' R' D R
*28. *R' U D' F' R' D B2 U R B2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F
*29. *R2 L' F' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 R D L' B2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2
*30. *B R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 D L B' F' D B2 U2 L B U
*31. *U L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 R' F' L2 B2 R' D2 L' R2 B' L2
*32. *U2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' B2 D L' R D' F2 D2 F D' U
*33. *U' R U' B R2 D2 R' L2 B' L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2
*34. *D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L' B' L D R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R
*35. *F2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R F2 D U2 L2 B U2 R D U' F2 R2
*36. *R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L R2 D2 U B' D' L2 R D L2 R2 U2
*37. *R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L U L U' R F' R'
*38. *F2 U L U' D' F' R D2 B D' F D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 B2 U2 L2
*39. *R2 U2 F B L F L D' F' D2 B2 D2 R L D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L
*40. *U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 B' D L' R B' U2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R D F2 B R2 U2 L' B' U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2
*2. *R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 D L' R2 U R' B D2 R D L B2
*3. *B' D L' U R B' R2 U' B2 L' U' F2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2
*4. *U' L U B2 U F B D2 L' F' L2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2
*5. *U2 L' D R F2 L U2 F B L F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 U F2 B2 U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R' D L' F L U' L2 D' R2 U2
*2. *B' U R F2 R' F' B L U' D F2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L D2
*3. *F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 B L' D' B2 F U2 L
*4. *B' L U B2 L U F' R2 U B' D' B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2
*5. *F2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D R' U' R B L' F R U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 L B' R' D2 R' B' R B' D B
*2. *U2 L U2 R' B2 R' F2 R D2 L2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' F U R' F D'
*3. *F L2 F' L2 F D2 B L2 F' L2 U L D' F' R' D U2 L R' F
*4. *F R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B R' B' D2 R D
*5. *D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B D F' D U' B F' R' D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L U2 F2 L D2 R B2 L B2 D2 U2 F' U' R B' F2 L' F U2 B' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F R' U R2 F' R
*3. *D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D B2 R U F R D' F' R F' R' D'
*4. *Rw F Uw B' L2 B Fw2 F' Rw2 F' R2 F R B2 L R2 Fw2 D Uw' U' B' Fw2 R' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' R' Uw' U R D Uw U' Fw F' D2 Uw2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U2 F' U' R' F2 U' F2
*3. *F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 F D' L R2 B' D2 R U B' D'
*4. *L2 U' Rw' B' L' D' F L2 D Uw2 Fw' D U' L2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B F2 D2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R U Rw2 Uw' L R D Rw R D R' D' Uw2
*5. *Fw U2 Bw Dw2 Fw' R' U2 L' Rw' Fw U2 B2 Lw2 Rw' B' D Dw Bw F2 Uw2 U' L Rw D' Uw2 F R' Bw2 Uw U' R' F' Uw U Bw Fw Rw2 D2 L2 Rw U Lw' R' Dw2 L2 Bw2 D Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 Rw R2 B2 Bw Fw2 U' Rw2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B U' R U' R r b' u'
*2. *R' B L U' L' R B R' l u'
*3. *L' B' R L B L B R l' b' u'
*4. *R B L' B R B' U' R l r b u
*5. *U' B' R' L U' R B U B l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, 2) / (5, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (6, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' L' D R' L' U D R' D' U'
*2. *D' R' D' R L U D' L U' D' U'
*3. *R' L' U' L D' R L R' U' D' U'
*4. *R U' L' D' R D U' D R' D' U'
*5. *L D' U D U R' U' R U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 9, 2014)

2x2 : (4.50), 4.51, 5.34, 4.96, (6.50) = 4.94
3x3 : (13.62), 14.06, (15.47), 13.68, 14.83 = 14.19
4x4 : 57.83, 52.88, 55.20, (1:01.94), (51.91) = 55.31
5x5 : (1:45.21), 1:47.07, (1:59.46), 1:47.65, 1:53.30 = 1:49.34
6x6 : (2:56.96), 2:57.76, (3:07.46), 2:57.66, 3:01.89 = 2:59.10
7x7 : (4:28.60), 4:23.18, (3:53.04), 4:17.91, 4:15.50 = 4:18.86
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 54.35 = 54.35
3x3 BLD : 1:39.78, 2:07.71, 2:12.07 = 1:39.78
4x4 BLD : 14:33, 15:08, 12:26 = 12:26
5x5 BLD : DNF, 
Multi BLD : 3/4 (22:38)
3x3 OH : 49.71, (39.23), 49.49, (53.70), 39.66 = 46.29
MTS : (43.15), 48.31, 45.59, 45.79, (DNF) = 46.56
2-4 relay : 1:13.83
2-5 relay : 3:06.41
Clock : 15.86, (19.59), 18.51, (14.32), 19.15 = 17.84
Megaminx : (1:25.22), 1:33.56, 1:35.35, (1:47.51), 1:29.92 = 1:32.94
Pyraminx : 4.39, (3.31), 4.25, 5.78, (7.12) = 4.81
Square-1 : 36.59, 37.38, (48.52), (31.02), 44.84 = 39.60
Skewb : 11.40, 12.80, (14.38), (9.20), 10.97 = 11.72


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 9, 2014)

*3x3: * 17.01, (19.70), 17.72, (16.74), 16.86 = *17.20*
*3OH: * (52.31), 49.90, (38.92), 42.27, 44.76 = *45.64*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 8.26 (7.69) 8.34 9.71 (11.71) = *8.77*
*3X3X3:* 20.78 (22.18) (15.23) 19.09 18.89 = * 19.59* // Awesome yellow cross on no 3
*4X4X4:* 1:51.10 1:51.97 (2:10.19) 1:53.53 (1:39.40) = *1:52.20*
*Pyraminx:* (20.34) 26.06 20.51 (28.91) 20.57 = *22.38*
*Skewb:* (31.02) 32.09 (1:05.46) 38.24 44.64 =* 38.32*
*3X3X3 One handed: *1:21.52 (1:30.50) (1:13.94) 1:15.78 1:20.68 = *1:19.33*


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 13, 2014)

*2x2*: (4.577), 6.844, 6.409, 6.993, (7.943) = *6.74*
*3x3*: 14.262, 17.379, 16.727, (12.142), (DNF) = *16.12*
*OH*: 31.603, 27.225, (36.150), (24.562), 35.019 = *31.28*
*Pyraminx*: (8.875), 9.436, 14.452, (15.218), 11.132 = *11.67*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 1:50.51 = *1:50.51*
*3BLD*: DNF, 4:29.11, DNF = *4:29.11*
*Multi-BLD*: *1/2* in *34:13.89*


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2014)

*3x3:* 18.20, 17.00, 16.72, (14.96), (27.79) = 17.31
*4x4:* 58.57, 1:01.93, (1:12.16), (51.10), 56.37 = 58.96
*5x5:* (1:36.47), (1:46.03), 1:42.52, 1:40.73, 1:37.95 = 1:40.40
*6x6:* 3:04.30, (2:48.76), (3:14.15), 3:14.06, 2:54.70 = 3:04.35
*7x7:* (DNF), 4:36.36, (4:34.33), 4:43.26, 4:46.57 = 4:42.06
*OH:* 40.67, (45.42), 39.21, (29.07), 40.19 = 40.02
*Megaminx:* 1:54.79, 2:03.91, 2:08.59, (1:53.82), (2:17.39) = 2:02.43


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 16, 2014)

Results: congrats to qaz, bacyril and Iggy

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.91 Royiky
 3.34 DanpHan
 3.76 Iggy
 4.22 Wilhelm
 4.35 qaz
 4.65 Cale S
 4.76 SolveThatCube
 4.89 CoenRox36
 4.92 NZCuber
 4.94 bacyril
 4.95 ichcubegern
 5.10 slinky773
 5.12 dinostef
 5.21 CyanSandwich
 5.94 mrjames113083
 6.21 CubeBird
 6.74 notfeliks
 7.06 Regimaster
 7.36 Bubbagrub
 7.86 LostGent
 8.08 ws
 8.13 Caiel Manuel
 8.25 Schmidt
 8.61 MaxHofer
 8.77 MarcelP
 8.82 primarycuber
 9.37 Mike Hughey
 10.21 d4m1no
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.76 Lapinsavant
 9.88 DanpHan
 10.12 riley
 12.23 dinostef
 12.25 SolveThatCube
 13.22 Iggy
 13.75 qaz
 13.93 giorgi
 14.19 bacyril
 14.49 slinky773
 14.83 ichcubegern
 15.47 mrjames113083
 16.01 NZCuber
 16.07 Royiky
 16.11 Regimaster
 16.12 notfeliks
 16.65 Kenneth Svendson
 17.20 Sir E Brum
 17.31 Dene
 17.31 CyanSandwich
 17.44 Caiel Manuel
 18.03 daryl
 18.25 CubeBird
 19.31 thatkid
 19.59 MarcelP
 20.25 LostGent
 20.34 Mike Hughey
 20.36 Schmidt
 20.51 Cale S
 20.87 d4m1no
 20.91 ws
 21.92 Perff
 22.54 cubefanatic
 27.36 MaxHofer
 31.26 Bubbagrub
 37.19 MatsBergsten
 54.92 primarycuber
*4x4x4*(25)

 36.17 DanpHan
 38.68 Lapinsavant
 48.28 Iggy
 48.91 riley
 50.42 SolveThatCube
 51.75 qaz
 52.03 dinostef
 55.30 bacyril
 58.96 Dene
 1:00.94 mrjames113083
 1:00.96 NZCuber
 1:03.05 Regimaster
 1:04.97 ichcubegern
 1:11.32 blairubik
 1:19.41 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.76 Cale S
 1:27.96 d4m1no
 1:31.59 CoenRox36
 1:33.24 Mike Hughey
 1:35.28 CyanSandwich
 1:35.70 Royiky
 1:45.37 ws
 1:46.18 Schmidt
 1:52.20 MarcelP
 2:02.57 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:17.89 DanpHan
 1:39.32 dinostef
 1:40.40 Dene
 1:48.48 qaz
 1:49.34 bacyril
 1:49.51 Iggy
 1:50.38 SolveThatCube
 2:11.94 Regimaster
 2:24.38 Mike Hughey
 2:28.61 ichcubegern
 3:09.29 Cale S
 4:33.89 MatsBergsten
 4:58.62 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:59.10 bacyril
 3:04.35 Dene
 3:10.75 qaz
 4:06.39 SolveThatCube
 4:23.22 ichcubegern
 5:09.09 Mike Hughey
 6:03.20 Cale S
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:18.86 bacyril
 4:42.06 Dene
 4:43.35 qaz
 6:16.03 SolveThatCube
 7:09.86 Mike Hughey
 9:33.65 Cale S
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 20.92 Lapinsavant
 22.47 DanpHan
 22.51 SolveThatCube
 23.20 Iggy
 23.69 qaz
 25.34 Regimaster
 27.95 Royiky
 29.06 ichcubegern
 29.40 ws
 30.34 mrjames113083
 31.28 notfeliks
 33.57 NZCuber
 40.02 Dene
 45.64 Sir E Brum
 46.29 bacyril
 48.83 Mike Hughey
 59.90 CyanSandwich
 1:05.67 d4m1no
 1:06.09 Bubbagrub
 1:08.27 Cale S
 1:12.11 MaxHofer
 1:19.33 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:05.47 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.28 SolveThatCube
 1:24.37 qaz
 1:40.78 Iggy
 2:15.77 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 18.57 Iggy
 20.01 Royiky
 21.39 Cale S
 21.66 MatsBergsten
 24.62 Mike Hughey
 26.40 qaz
 29.97 CyanSandwich
 42.40 SolveThatCube
 54.35 ichcubegern
 54.35 bacyril
 1:25.47 Bubbagrub
 1:50.51 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 36.47 Iggy
 36.96 Sessinator
 47.54 qaz
 50.43 Cale S
 1:10.58 Mike Hughey
 1:15.61 CyanSandwich
 1:22.51 MatsBergsten
 1:39.78 bacyril
 2:06.83 Lapinsavant
 2:29.59 daryl
 2:37.02 ichcubegern
 4:29.11 notfeliks
 4:31.06 Wilhelm
 7:05.11 Bubbagrub
 DNF slinky773
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:55.77 Iggy
 4:49.38 Cale S
 4:57.83 qaz
 6:37.75 MatsBergsten
 7:02.24 Mike Hughey
12:26.00 bacyril
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

11:25.52 Cale S
14:17.84 MatsBergsten
14:19.31 Mike Hughey
18:27.78 CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

38:02.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

20/21 (59:37)  CyanSandwich
9/10 (46:06)  antoineccantin
3/3 ( 8:21)  Mike Hughey
4/5 ( 9:28)  Cale S
3/4 (22:38)  bacyril
1/2 (34:13)  notfeliks
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 46.56 bacyril
 59.23 qaz
 1:21.27 Mike Hughey
 1:35.39 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 51.39 DanpHan
 1:02.03 Iggy
 1:06.32 SolveThatCube
 1:08.81 qaz
 1:13.83 bacyril
 1:21.83 NZCuber
 1:26.85 ichcubegern
 1:33.04 Cale S
 1:42.50 daryl
 1:46.30 Mike Hughey
 1:58.03 Royiky
 1:59.90 CyanSandwich
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:26.96 DanpHan
 2:58.26 Iggy
 2:59.33 qaz
 2:59.78 SolveThatCube
 3:06.41 bacyril
 3:47.48 ichcubegern
 4:18.61 daryl
 4:41.78 Cale S
 4:42.31 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(2)

 1.31 Iggy
 2.54 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.61 Iggy
 4.11 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(19)

 4.72 Nihahhat
 6.68 SolveThatCube
 6.70 Wilhelm
 6.84 Royiky
 7.82 Cale S
 7.88 riley
 8.24 qaz
 9.98 daryl
 10.42 Iggy
 11.72 bacyril
 13.62 NZCuber
 17.16 ichcubegern
 17.57 Mike Hughey
 20.49 CubeBird
 24.97 CyanSandwich
 25.52 primarycuber
 26.83 Schmidt
 27.19 Bubbagrub
 38.32 MarcelP
*Clock*(8)

 7.38 qaz
 7.64 Natecuber
 9.37 Perff
 11.89 daryl
 12.10 Nihahhat
 17.04 Mike Hughey
 17.84 bacyril
 DNF giorgi
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.81 bacyril
 4.81 Royiky
 5.29 Regimaster
 5.43 Iggy
 6.64 DanpHan
 7.10 qaz
 7.37 ichcubegern
 7.88 SolveThatCube
 7.88 daryl
 10.10 Cale S
 11.67 notfeliks
 12.10 NZCuber
 14.13 CubeBird
 14.54 Schmidt
 16.16 Mike Hughey
 16.57 Bubbagrub
 19.67 CyanSandwich
 22.38 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:10.01 DanpHan
 1:31.35 NZCuber
 1:32.94 bacyril
 1:41.10 qaz
 1:49.62 SolveThatCube
 2:02.43 Dene
 2:30.82 ichcubegern
 2:53.26 Cale S
 3:17.02 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(9)

 25.61 Iggy
 26.61 daryl
 29.90 Nihahhat
 36.70 qaz
 39.60 bacyril
 44.48 Mike Hughey
 57.16 Cale S
 1:05.99 CyanSandwich
 2:09.10 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 okayama
27 guusrs
32 Mike Hughey
33 qaz
36 Royiky
36 wontolla
38 Bubbagrub
43 CyanSandwich
46 Cale S

*Contest results*

303 qaz
260 bacyril
253 Iggy
230 Cale S
229 Mike Hughey
219 SolveThatCube
195 DanpHan
191 CyanSandwich
176 ichcubegern
156 Royiky
124 NZCuber
107 Regimaster
106 Lapinsavant
105 Dene
95 dinostef
87 daryl
86 notfeliks
82 MatsBergsten
82 mrjames113083
79 riley
59 Bubbagrub
56 slinky773
53 Wilhelm
48 Kenneth Svendson
48 CubeBird
46 ws
39 Schmidt
38 MarcelP
37 Nihahhat
36 Sir E Brum
36 giorgi
36 d4m1no
35 CoenRox36
29 Caiel Manuel
28 antoineccantin
26 LostGent
20 MaxHofer
19 okayama
19 Sessinator
18 guusrs
17 Perff
17 thatkid
16 blairubik
15 wontolla
14 primarycuber
9 Natecuber
8 cubefanatic


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 16, 2014)

caz?


----------

